# AM/PM hunting



## Ebhegele (Sep 20, 2014)

Question:

In Mississippi/Arkansas we hunt the flooded timber in the morning and the flooded rice/bean fields in the PM. Sometimes we hunt the flooded fields in the morning, it depends. Regardless we never hunt the flooded timber for the PM hunt. Do yall hunt do anything similar to that?

I know theres not exactly a lot of timber up there, What I mean is it it pointless to hunt the river, or fields, or a pot hole at a certain time of day?

Thanks.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The tree we have in ND doesn't have water near it............................................. :rollin:

There used to be some beaver dams in the chunk of bottomland I used to bow hunt. I never hunted ducks there but did see them coming in in the evening.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

NoDak hunting is pretty much when YOU want to... does not matter too much. I've only been hunting up there for 15 years so someone that knows more than I do may chime in...

Just don't hunt a water roost and everyone will be happy...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There is no set rule on when to hunt. Mornings, afternoons, nights. You should always get some action. Just don't bust any roost and you will always have birds around.


----------



## Ebhegele (Sep 20, 2014)

great info -- thanks


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2005)

Although I am far from being an expert. We always try to shoot our ducks before noon, have lunch, then a nap, chase pheasants for a couple of hours then scout the last hour of daylight for where the ducks are going to be next day. About the fourth day we sleep in and rest up.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It often pays to mix it up. I have seen birds get wary about morning setups because they see so many, but dive right in to an evening setup because no one has been shooting at them then.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

dakotashooter2 said:


> It often pays to mix it up. I have seen birds get wary about morning setups because they see so many, but dive right in to an evening setup because no one has been shooting at them then.


Damn your giving away the key to success, sleep in and hunt late. :beer:


----------

